# Ausflugsziele - sprich Biergärten im Saarland und angrenzend



## Forstmann (19. März 2013)

Hallo
wir, meine Frau und ich wollen wenn es wieder warm wird längere Touren so um die 40- 80 Kilometer Gesamtstrecke unternehmen.

Da es sehr angenehm ist auf halber Strecke in einem schönen Biergarten Station zu machen wollte ich Euch bitten mir Eure Lieblingsbiergarten, oder Lokalitäten möglichst mit schöner Aussicht (ist aber kein muss) zu nennen,
Wir wohnen Postleitzahl 66131 --- 

Ich beginne mal was mir in Umgebung SB so einfallen tut

Gasthaus Woll, Spichern
Die Alm, Landsweiler Reden
Jägersburger WEiher
Glashütter Weiher St. Ingbert/Rohrbach
Fischerhütte Kirrberg
Moulin d`Eschviller
Saarbrücker Staden
Erbeldinger Hof Saarbrücken
Waldhaus, Ensheimer Tal
Tabaksmühle Saarbrücken
Zur Wilden Ente, Güdingen
Biergarten am Würzbacher Weiher
die beiden Lokaale in Gräfintal
Fischerhütte Beeden
Wickersberger Hof, Ensheim
Katharinenhof  zwischen Erfweiler Ehlingen und Rubenheim
Sonnenhof Blieskastel
Gasthaus Fath St. Ingbert

So, ich hoffe ihr habt auch noch schöne Ziele ...

Puhh, soviel Weizenbier kann ich ja garnicht trinken -


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. März 2013)

Endlich mal was Sinnvolles im Forum.
Gasthaus Seeblick am Netzbachweiher
Naturfreundehaus Kirschheck
Eiskaffee Kaos in Kleinblittersdorf (Na ja, kein Weizenbier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. März 2013)

Dorndorfhütte in Bischmisheim(nur Sonntags geöffnet)
Dort steht aber immer leckerer selbst gebackener kuchen zur Verfügung!


----------



## AM_Heizer (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

den Eschweiler Hof sollte man vllt noch erwähnen. Liegt auf halber Strecke zwischen Neunkirchen und Kirkel.

MfG alex


----------



## chantre72 (21. März 2013)

Endlich mal was sinnvolles 

Mir fallen spontan folgende ein:

Körpricher Brauhaus (ideal für nen Abstecher vom Hoxberg)
Warndtweiher
Schmugglerstub in Creutzwald
Fischerberghaus (am Bietzerberger)
...

Muss nur noch das passende Wetter kommen


----------



## Klinger (21. März 2013)

Könnte man vielleicht noch für weniger ortskundige mit GPS-Koordinaten vervollständigen?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht noch für weniger ortskundige mit GPS-Koordinaten vervollständigen?




Google!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht noch für weniger ortskundige mit GPS-Koordinaten vervollständigen?


Wenn man sich mit GPS in Dingmatt verfaehrt ! 
Einfach dem Bierdurst folgen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. März 2013)

Wo ist denn die moulin d'eschwiller?


----------



## 6TiWon (21. März 2013)

doppelt


----------



## 6TiWon (21. März 2013)

na in eschwiller, wo den sonst... nee in fronkreisch direktemong iwwer die ald grens in brenschelbach, dann rechts halle. reicht das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. März 2013)

Reicht. 
Dort hätte  ich nicht gesucht.
Klinger hat recht, ich muss mir doch mal
ein GPS zulegen.


----------



## Seppo73 (22. März 2013)

Für die Nordsaarländer 
- Hofgut Imschbach Tholey
- Johann-Adams-Mühle Tholey
- Biergarten am Bostalsee
- Schaumbergalm auf dem Schaumberg
- Akazienhof in Scheuern


----------



## Oberaggi (22. März 2013)

Aus gegebenen Anlass:
Wo gibt es in SB einen Biergarten, der nachmittags in der Sonne liegt und windgeschützt ist?


----------



## Klinger (22. März 2013)

Du weisst es!!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (22. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Du weisst es!!!!!


Ist der nah am Wasser gebaut?
Da könnte ich heute meine Flüssigkeitsspeicher auffüllen, ehe sie morgen von oben befüllt werden.


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. März 2013)

Jo, hab auch gleich an den Staden gedacht. ^^ 
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist der Biergarten am Schloss. Wie windig es dort ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (22. März 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist der Biergarten am Schloss. Wie windig es dort ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen
> 
> Greetz


 
der sollte aber nachher eher im Schatten liegen 

Staden liegt nachher schön in der Sonne, einen der großen Schattenspender hat die Stadt ja vor 4 Wochen gefällt


----------



## Klinger (22. März 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ist der nah am Wasser gebaut?
> Da könnte ich heute meine Flüssigkeitsspeicher auffüllen, ehe sie morgen von oben befüllt werden.


----------



## annajo (22. März 2013)

Für die Nord-West-Saarländer und Hochwälder:

- Giertenmühle Bergen
- Brauhaus Stausee Losheim
- Brauhaus Mettlach
- Brauhaus Merzig
- Rietscheiderhütte Mitlosheim
- Dellborner Mühle Wahlen
- Cafe Münchweiler Schloss (Samstag + Sonntag)
- Hochwaldalm Wadrill
- Panzhaus Greimerath
- Spießbratenhalle Schillingen

Jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein!

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## Dämon__ (22. März 2013)

-Noswendeler Mühle (schön Sonnig)


----------



## Tobilas (24. März 2013)

Strategisch bester Biergarten (klein und fein): an der Staustufe Beckingen / Rehlinger Schleuse !


----------



## Klinger (24. März 2013)

... und flache An - und Abfahrt nicht zu vergessen!!!


----------



## Tobilas (24. März 2013)

Vor allem die flache Abfahrt NACH dem Biergarten ist wichtig


----------



## Forstmann (29. März 2013)

Es kam doch einiges zusammen .....

Hier mal ne Zusammenfassung .....


katharinenhof in Rubenheim
annahof würzbach
bellevue biesingen
sonnenhof blieskastel
fischerhütte hassel
gasthaus woll
alm landsweiler
jägersburger weiher
Glashütter Weiher
fischerhütte kirrberg
Moulin d` Eschviller
Staden
Erbeldinger Hof
Tabaksmühle
Zur Wilden Ente
Würzbacher Weiher Biergarten
Fischerhütte Beeden
Gräfinthal
sonnenhof blieskastel
Dorndorfhütte - nur Sonntags geöffnet
Gasthaus Seeblick - Netzbachtalweiher
Naturfreundehaus Kirschheck
Eisdiele Kaos Kleinblittersdorf
Eschweiler Hof - zwischen Neunkirchen und Kirkel
Körpricher Brauhaus
Warndtweiher
Schmugglerstub Creutzwald
Fischerberghaus - am Bietzenberger
Hofgut Imschbach Tholey
Johann Adams Mühle Tholey
Biergarten am Bostalsee
Schaumbergalm auf dem Schaumberg
Akazienhof in Scheuern
Biergarten am Schloss in Saarbrücken
Giertenmühle Bergen
Brauhaus Stausee Losheim
Brauhaus Merzig
Rietscheiderhütte Mitlosheim
Dellborner Mühle Wahlen
Cafe Münchweiler Sschloss nur Samstag und Sonntag
Hochwaldalm Wadrill
Panzhaus Greimerath
Spießbratenhallte Schillingen
Noswendeler Mühle - sehr sonnige Lage
Biergarte an der Rehlinger Schleuse/Staustufe  Beckingen


----------



## Forstmann (29. März 2013)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Endlich mal was sinnvolles
> 
> Mir fallen spontan folgende ein:
> 
> ...


----------



## zeitweiser (29. März 2013)

biergarten vom hotel maurer in saarwellingen
und der alte bahnhof in puettlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (29. März 2013)

Muss ich mal sehen, ob ich da etwas finde. Ist auf den Trail, der vom Grenzübergang runter geht und dort den Weg, der aus Überherrn kommt trifft. 

Hab übrigens noch den Biergarten in Oberlimberg vergessen. 

Den Stopp in Creutzwald kann ich dir gerne zeigen.


----------



## Forstmann (29. März 2013)

So ... der grösste Teil ist jetzt drin .... einfach in Googleearth eingeben und schon wisst ihr wo der Biergarten liegt ... liegt die SChaumbergalm direkt auf dem Schaumberg oben drau???


katharinenhof in Rubenheim N49 10.916 E7 11.316
annahof würzbach N49 14.825 E7 11.376
bellevue biesingen N49 12.766 E7 11.986
sonnenhof blieskastel N49 14.066 E7 15.579
fischerhütte hassel N49 15.145 E7 10.601
gasthaus woll N49 12.197 E6 58.116
alm landsweiler N49 20.861 E7 07.320
jägersburger weiher N49 21.881 E7 18.846
Glashütter Weiher N49 17.794 E7 10.412
fischerhütte kirrberg N49 18.772 E7 22.482
Moulin d` Eschviller N49 08.137 E7 21.942
Staden Saarbrücken N49 13.591 E7 00.317
Erbeldinger Hof N49 12.572 E6 58.997
Tabaksmühle N49 12.912 E7 00.340
Zur Wilden Ente N49 11.820 E7 01.642
Würzbacher Weiher Biergarten N49 14.813 E7 11.498
Fischerhütte Beeden N49 17.952 E7 18.339
Gräfinthal N49 09.620 E7 07.205
Waldhaus Ensheimer Tal N49 13.804 E7 06.681
Dorndorfhütte   Sonnt.  geöffnet N49 13.889 E7  05.609
Gasthaus Fath Sengscheid N49 15.334 E7 05.895
Biergarten Schüren Schommer N49 17.940 E7 06.595
Gasthaus Seeblick  Netzbachtal N49 17.466 E7 00.745
Naturfreundehaus Kirschheck N49 16.670 E6 57.878
Eisdiele Kaos Kleinblittersdorf N49 09.335 E7 02.149
Eschweiler Hof N49 18.036 E7 12.416
Körpricher Brauhaus N49 23.366 E6 49.968
Warndtweiher N49 13.095 E6 44.990
Schmugglerstub Creutzwald
Fischerberghaus Bietzen N49 23.888 E6 41.068
Hofgut Imschbach Tholey N49 30.914 E7 00.953
Johann Adams Mühle Tholey N49 30.630 E7 01.333
Biergarten am Bostalsee N49 33.970 E7 03.776
Schaumbergalm N49 28.889 E7 01.953
Akazienhof in Scheuern 
Biergarten am Schloss in Saarbrücken
Giertenmühle Bergen
Brauhaus Stausee Losheim
Brauhaus Merzig
Rietscheiderhütte Mitlosheim
Dellborner Mühle Wahlen
Cafe Münchweiler Sschloss nur Samstag und Sonntag
Hochwaldalm Wadrill
Panzhaus Greimerath
Spießbratenhallte Schillingen
Noswendeler Mühle - sehr sonnige Lage
Biergarte an der Rehlinger Schleuse/Staustufe  Beckingen
Emilienruhe N49 17.534 E7 20.846


----------



## Seppo73 (29. März 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> So ... der grösste Teil ist jetzt drin .... einfach in Googleearth eingeben und schon wisst ihr wo der Biergarten liegt ... liegt die SChaumbergalm direkt auf dem Schaumberg oben drau???



Jep.. die Schaumbergalm liegt dirkt oben beim Turm .... Essen machen die auch.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. März 2013)

annajo schrieb:


> Für die Nord-West-Saarländer und Hochwälder:
> 
> - Giertenmühle Bergen
> - Brauhaus Stausee Losheim
> ...



Globus Losheim für den Hunger zwischendurch, Bratwurst im Weck für nen Euro


----------



## Forstmann (29. März 2013)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Jep.. die Schaumbergalm liegt dirkt oben beim Turm .... Essen machen die auch.


 
okay, das korrigiere ich dann noch ... und werde die anderen ergänzen


----------



## Klinger (30. März 2013)

Danke für die Koordinaten.


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. März 2013)

Jo,schöner Thread 
Und Merci für die auflistung ^^ .

Grüße alex


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Globus Losheim für den Hunger zwischendurch, Bratwurst im Weck für nen Euro



so schmecks halt auch


----------



## Primsbiker (1. April 2013)

Hütte des Saarwaldvereins in Saarwellingen..............

Einfahrt gegenüber Wildfreigehege Wolfsrat  Saarwellingen,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhigerReifen (31. März 2014)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass:
> Wo gibt es in SB einen Biergarten, der nachmittags in der Sonne liegt und windgeschützt ist?



Mein Tipp dazu: Café Kostbar, Nauwieser Viertel. 
Ist etwas ab von der Saar, aber vom Theater über die Bleichstr. in die Nauwieser leicht zu erreichen.

Ansonsten schöner Thread hier! Da weiß ich endlich mal, wo meine Frau und ich auf der ein oder anderen Strecke, die ein oder andere längere schöne Pause machen können. ;-)


----------



## Culcla (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo ein absolutes Muss Ist Café Waldfrieden in Thalexweiler. Koordinaten habe ich leider nicht. Aber biete mich gerne als Guide an


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Juni 2014)

Culcla schrieb:


> Hallo ein absolutes Muss Ist Café Waldfrieden in Thalexweiler. Koordinaten habe ich leider nicht. Aber biete mich gerne als Guide an


Er lebt noch 
Komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück und melde mich die Tage mal


----------



## Seppo73 (16. Juni 2014)

Culcla schrieb:


> Hallo ein absolutes Muss Ist Café Waldfrieden in Thalexweiler. Koordinaten habe ich leider nicht. Aber biete mich gerne als Guide an


 @Culcla: fährst du nur hoch um einen zu schnappen?


----------



## Mx343 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich werf mal noch Bayrisch Zell in Sulzbach und de Wommer in Schüren ein.


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juli 2014)

Nach unseren Donnerstagstouren stranden wir meist im Bistro "Zwinger" mitten in der Ottweiler Altstadt.
Da gibt es alles was das Bikerherz begehrt und sehr guten selbstgemachten Kuchen.
Kommt doch einfach mal vorbei! 
Start ist immer Donnerstags um 17:30 am Einstieg des Flowtrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Culcla (11. Juli 2014)

Hi, 


Seppo73 schrieb:


> @Culcla: fährst du nur hoch um einen zu schnappen?


Nö, wir können gerne vorab noch durch die Gegend streifen 
@Oberaggi : Wo bleibt die PM?


----------



## Mais (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hab da mal schnell ne google-Map erstellt:
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zDwnv9Gl2Nh4.kNwKF0k-rDJU

Kann ergänzt werden - ist offen.


----------

